# I've got my first chick!



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

So so very proud! Just checked on sarge and found her feeding her first baby! I wasn't expecting anything for at least another two days since that's the 19 days - plus there was no signs when I checked on her this morning. I tried to get a photo of her and the bub but she tucked it away - I feel like a proud mama bear! Hahahah


----------



## bubbleslove (May 27, 2012)

I know the feeling. I took a. Pic and spent all day running around work showing off my 'first grandchild'. 

Congratulations !!!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Congrats! I have a baby that came a day early too. It usually takes 21 days outside, but inside it's 17-18 days.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

How exciting!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Congratulations! Where are the pictures?


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

She's a little camera shy at the best of times, so everytime I get the camera out she tucks little bubba away, but this is the best I could get this morning


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Should I take the egg shell out? I tried to pick it up this morning but she wanted to eat me so I ended up leaving it there


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Congratulations on the safe arrival of the new bub!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Hurray, managed to get a better photo, she was a little more co-operative this time


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Lovely baby! Yes, take the egg shell out, if other eggs are going to hatch you want to remove it otherwise it could get wrapped around the egg and prevent the next baby from hatching.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok thanks, I'll do that this afternoon when I get home from work  she has 4 eggs but I never got a chance to candle them properly but I know 2 were fertile so fingers crossed for the other 2 as well  I'll drop into the pet shop tomorrow and grab a few syringes just in case she needs help feeding them but she's doing a pretty good job so far - heard her feeding the baby early this morning before I got out of bed but I'll keep a close eye in case


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

What a gorgeous baby and proud mamma!!!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

I have 3 babies now! The third hatched just a few hours ago at most. I checked it this morning since it was the egg I thought was DIS as it had dark looking spots on it and it was almost cracked all the way around. Then I went and did grocery shopping and came back and little bubba was there. I had to change the shavings so it's hiding under it's older siblings.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

The 4th egg is fertile as well and will most likely hatch on Sunday since they seem to be going 2 days apart


----------



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)

fantastic they look so cute


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

vow!!! congratulations


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats but a quick question...why are you changing the shavings? The parents don't poop in the box, only the babies do. And its good for the first couple of weeks to leave the shavings alone, as it helps the babies build up an immunity (kind of like not giving a newborn a bath twice a day, a little bit of germs are OK). After a couple of weeks, changing it is OK but not at the beginning. You want to be careful too because some parents will abandon babies over little stuff like that.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They are such cute little fuzz balls


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Congrats but a quick question...why are you changing the shavings? The parents don't poop in the box, only the babies do. And its good for the first couple of weeks to leave the shavings alone, as it helps the babies build up an immunity (kind of like not giving a newborn a bath twice a day, a little bit of germs are OK). After a couple of weeks, changing it is OK but not at the beginning. You want to be careful too because some parents will abandon babies over little stuff like that.



Ah I see! There was lots of poops so I was just taking out most of the dirtier stuff off the top, a couple of handfuls at most, just a little tidy up - but I'll keep that in mind - thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What I normally do as they get older is just add to the top of the bedding, you can take out the worst parts and replenish the top and it should be fine smell wise.


----------

